# Biggest trick photo thread



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

*"Huge tricks" photo thread (pics not tangents)*

seeing those pics of Vanderham and his huge motowhips has made me want to start a photo thread. Post the best pics you have ever seen of people going absolutely huge. I mean pro huge and sponsor worthy. They can be of you, of pros or ams, just make em big. here is Vanderham and the one that will set the level. I will try and find some more.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Cool pic of Vanderham - this is Rennie clearing a 120ft gap  look how smooth his arc is in the air!


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Ryan Leech


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

*here are some more...*

carlin dunne










timo priztel










matt hoffman










cedric gracia










dave watson


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

How high is that drop on the first pic mosh?


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

Mike Metzger


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

the adidas slopestyle drop is the scariest thing I've seen on mtb - its huge! Also, you'd need to be equipped with serious balls before trying the drop in this video:.
You've probably seen it before but it deserves another showing


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i have a couple

this one isnt that big but it is by far my favourite picture (sorry to whomever i stole this from)









large crash









BENDER!!!!









florida free ride park









bender again



























these are my favourite pics


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> How high is that drop on the first pic mosh?


I'm not sure, I think it is about 50 feet though, it is not too far out though, it is a slow but very critical drop.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

that big one of metzger has got to be close to the biggest thing someone has hit. it looks like it's at least 50-60 feet out and almost as far down. I think he defines "charge!"


----------



## trueflyer (Jan 26, 2004)

these are fresh. from this weekends uci world cup in willingen, germany

here is gracia on the sickest jump on the course (only about 20 top men did this jump)









marosi, same jump









strait


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> How high is that drop on the first pic mosh?


On the video clip it says it's 12+meters (so thats about 40 feet:eekster: ). It was a really nice landing too.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

local trail


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Not sure who this is and I cant remember where I got it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Not sure who this is and I cant remember where I got it.


Woaw! Nice setting!


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Not sure who this is and I cant remember where I got it.


Isn't that Bearclaw from Kranked 5?


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

FISHLEG said:


> Isn't that Bearclaw from Kranked 5?


yeah its bearclaw and the pic is on sterling lorence's website.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

john cowan
cedric gracia


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I've collected many pics from pinkbike.com and other sites over the past year to make my screensaver. Here's a few of my favourites.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Some one needs to post Wade launching over the Marz. truck in NWD 3 (?)


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Not sure who this is and I cant remember where I got it.


 Hanksville Utah .


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

dandurston said:


> Some one needs to post Wade launching over the Marz. truck in NWD 3 (?)


the mans got a point. probably the first drop that comes to mind when i think about huge and just the fact that it sticks with you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

we just need Shuntavi to put up his collection


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

here u go


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^That's a biggin'! yep.


----------



## IBLQQ2NCU (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to the roam DVD^










random^ from this vid: 
love it^

sorry about clarity, all are screenshots.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

the roam ones are way burly


----------



## chompfacekillah (Jun 23, 2005)

Virgin, Post canyon, and Squamish... a few of my favorite things- I realize that these shots are a bit small but I thought they were border line and fun to look at...


----------



## chompfacekillah (Jun 23, 2005)

Woops forgot this one...


----------



## mtbzone (Jun 29, 2005)

moshelove said:


> cedric gracia


That's funny this photo is stamped copyright Cedric Gracia.

That's my shot.

Sea Otter 2002
first attempt
second attempt


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

tis my favorite pic. srry i couldnt find just a pic of the jump, so i had to use a pic of the DVD cover.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Sick! There has been some huge jumps and drops in conjunction with the Redbull events. Surprised we don't have more posted up.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Another Bearclaw addition...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

FISHLEG said:


> Isn't that Bearclaw from Kranked 5?


on a gold bullit.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

chompfacekillah said:


> Woops forgot this one...


That is a rediculous landing. Sketchy.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

thats pretty freakin huge if ya ask me :thumbsup:


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

^^^that's A Great One!


----------



## PPS Tiny (Apr 4, 2006)

All of the photo's are totaly amazing. The most impressive to me is of Matt Hoffman. The quarter pipe is 21 feet tall. He is 22 feet above the ramp. Total off the deck is 43 feet. He was towed in by a YZ 250 at 55 mph. I can't even amagine what that was like!


----------



## FrideBrian (May 15, 2006)

*Mike Metz*



Fillmoe Slim said:


> Mike Metzger


 Mike has by far the best tricks to pull over big gaps and jumps you guys need to check out the new utah footage of him in the new movie stripped


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

moshelove said:


> dave watson


I love that gap. Its sweet. And the best part is that its over the peloton of the _TOUR_


----------



## japollner (May 8, 2006)

you didnt say tit had to be biking.

candide thovex. 37 feet out of the lip.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey is that the huge hip they made in france?


----------



## PPS Tiny (Apr 4, 2006)

That's on June Mountain in Cali


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

japollner said:


> you didnt say tit had to be biking.
> 
> candide thovex. 37 feet out of the lip.


thats f*ckin insane!


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

1/2 ventana dan on here
3 bas keep at backyard jam 05


----------



## poi (Jun 13, 2006)

That guy skiing is not Candide. Its the Norwegian skier Andreas Håtveit. I think the trick was a 360 flatspin.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

poi said:


> That guy skiing is not Candide. Its the Norwegian skier Andreas Håtveit. I think the trick was a 360 flatspin.


So he landed a 36 feet high jump fakie?


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Your first pic has me (orange shirt) taking this pic.


----------



## poi (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi cribe. If u watch closely you'll se that its a hip, and not a qp. So he is landing regular. If it was a qp he would have had to land it fakie.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Mountain Cycle rider Shane Knapp at Post Canyon, Hood River, OR.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry double post


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

A few shots from Monster Park.

















































Mud Fun!!!!








Video
https://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g49/fcl74/?action=view&current=2006MonsterParkMudFest.flv


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

FC, isnt that bearclaw in the green shirt in the second to last pic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

I liked this one since forever.....
Tyler Klassen in kelowna gapping the bus... Drop in... this is the show that got me into biking


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> FC, isnt that bearclaw in the green shirt in the second to last pic?


No, the Bear is in a Red shirt. He is the one on the bike.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

moshelove
mat hoffman
[IMG said:


> http://www.teampain.com/Matt%20Hoffman%27s%20Facility/bigair_2001/Mat_old_ramp_01.gif[/IMG]
> 
> I was there to watch Mat get pulled in by Steve Swpoe , I saw that air first hand !!
> Funny story Jon Pecy and Mike OcoBoc wanted me to climb up to the top with them to watch MAt blast the big airs , you had to climb up a homemade ladder 40ft to the upper deck of the quarter pipe , I decided not too in the end .
> that thing was rickety !


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

some monster park photo's


























































BTW
thats me!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

did he make it?



mtbzone said:


> That's funny this photo is stamped copyright Cedric Gracia.
> 
> That's my shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

moshelove said:


> dave watson


anybody have this one in desktop size?


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Fillmoe Slim said:


> Mike Metzger


that's not the same mike metzger as the godfather of fmx, right? I've always wondered that.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

PPS Tiny said:


> That's on June Mountain in Cali


june mountain has DH during the summer ?????


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Could someone please tell me how to do a tail whip...I can do a small one on my friends kona but I can't do one on my bike.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> here u go


Wade pinned this gap smooooth like butter... 
Bender proceeded to wreck himself on it over and over.. :madman:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

mothahucker said:


> that's not the same mike metzger as the godfather of fmx, right? I've always wondered that.


two different guys


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

iron1 said:


> Could someone please tell me how to do a tail whip...I can do a small one on my friends kona but I can't do one on my bike.


wrong thread


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

whatever


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i like this thread


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hardcore newbie said:


> i like this thread


ya, its deffinatly pretty killer


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

vanderham smanderham


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

yea... this one was nuts... hahaha


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

we need more!! I loved this thread!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

GREAT SCOTT MARTY



We've flashed back to 2006!


----------



## Mattoid (Aug 1, 2006)

moshelove said:


> seeing those pics of Vanderham and his huge motowhips has made me want to start a photo thread. Post the best pics you have ever seen of people going absolutely huge. I mean pro huge and sponsor worthy. They can be of you, of pros or ams, just make em big. here is Vanderham and the one that will set the level. I will try and find some more.


You must have been standing right next to me when you took that picture! Here is the one I took, haha.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

TWISTED said:


> Mountain Cycle rider Shane Knapp at Post Canyon, Hood River, OR.


I know this gap. I thought I was cool cause I finally manned up for the drop just before it. Then I wondered who the f-ck hits this? Guess now I know. Wow!


----------



## mtbzone (Jun 29, 2005)

dusthuffer said:


> did he make it?


yes, but he landed on his front wheel (with a lefty fork) a few times.....this was first pro practice....the jump was shortened for the 2nd round of practice.

More photos and such


----------



## mtbzone (Jun 29, 2005)

*The Lair, Bend, OR*









photo: albright


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is a photo of one of the jumps at Woodward West. It's about 60 feet


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

I love that picture ryan


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

This thread makes me wanna build huge jumps.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Saw this video of the tree gap... http://www.pinkbike.com/video/19408/


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Heals120 said:


> Not sure who this is and I cant remember where I got it.


Sterling Lorence shooting Darren Berrecloth...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

ronnie renner going HUGE!!!!! hes like upside down


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've posted this before, but here ya go...


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome pics


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## kalNhobbs (Jan 5, 2007)

my desktops. I rotate every so often


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

kalNhobbs said:


> my desktops. I rotate every so often


PLEASE don't post desktops. Read the thread title!

it's called "BIGGEST TRICK PHOTO."


----------



## kalNhobbs (Jan 5, 2007)

moshelove said:


> PLEASE don't post desktops. Read the thread title!
> 
> it's called "BIGGEST TRICK PHOTO."


Sorry. I thought those were some pretty big tricks, and you did say to post pics of people going big...


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

They look pretty big to me!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just looking at this makes me feel like a ***** when I think about the "big jumps" I've done...


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry guys, but I win with this one. It's not me, but I still win.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

if that was a bigger picture than maybe....


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, the pics in this thread are amazing!


----------



## ruckus222 (May 29, 2006)

Post Canyon 2005, the Barn Door Double. Can't say I would ever do this again but it was hella fun, ahhh maybe I would.


----------



## flOw dOwn (Feb 19, 2008)

a little over 40ft step down gap. biggest i've seen in person

https://i121.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vid121.photobucket.com/albums/o210/esoterik1/P8090211.flv


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that is large and in charge yo! that landing looks a lil flat but there is nothing to case it seems


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't actually mean to submit a reply here, but maybe worth a accidental bump anyways!


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

^^ nice, i'd not seen this thread before. Here are some more:

Tour De Gap...









Random...









Not MTB but still worthy to be in this thread IMO...amazing spiral wallride
(** its a gif animation, so give it time to load **)


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

bump!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

moshelove said:


> bump!


boy, someones been bringing back all of these epic old threads. its good to see htem in my e-mail :thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

moshelove said:


> bump!


Perhaps instead of just saying "bump!" you could have posted something interesting, or informative, or at least entertaining


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Why dont good threads like this get stickeyed?


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Me at the moto jumps in hood river.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

jeng said:


> I know this gap. I thought I was cool cause I finally manned up for the drop just before it. Then I wondered who the f-ck hits this? Guess now I know. Wow!


Is that right after Barn Door?


----------

